# Show and Shine



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I was wondering what the show and shine competition is like? Is it like a pride of Ownership competition, cars that are driven but kept in the best possible condition, or is it more of a concourse competition?

I'm thinking about entering my car, although I've already won 11 trophies with it, it's not concourse standard because it's driven and has £78,000 on the clock. Pride of Ownership standard definitely.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

The overall winner of Waxstock a couple of years back was a daily, get it entered mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OCDDetailer said:


> I was wondering what the show and shine competition is like? Is it like a pride of Ownership competition, cars that are driven but kept in the best possible condition, or is it more of a concourse competition?
> 
> I'm thinking about entering my car, although I've already won 11 trophies with it, it's not concourse standard because it's driven and has £78,000 on the clock. Pride of Ownership standard definitely.


That's an expensive clock you have:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

OCDDetailer said:


> I was wondering what the show and shine competition is like? Is it like a pride of Ownership competition, cars that are driven but kept in the best possible condition, or is it more of a concourse competition?
> 
> I'm thinking about entering my car, although I've already won 11 trophies with it, it's not concourse standard because it's driven and has £78,000 on the clock. Pride of Ownership standard definitely.


There are two Show and Shine events on the day.

The Arrive and Shine is a drive and display competition on cars parked both inside and outside the hall. there are also several different categories. since there are up to a max of 150 cars the judging is done with less scrutiny than the TOP 16.
however, it is still one of the most accurately assessed 'one day' show and shines in the country, if not Europe. judged by detailers and car show connoisseurs.

The Detailing World TOP 16 is the mother of all detailing specific show and shines. there is a complex scoring system based on years of experience and detailing knowledge. 'ITS ABOUT THE CLEAN, NOT THE MACHINE'.
modifications, non-original, brand new, stock, whatever - it only matters that the job is done to perfection. looking at everything from underside, wheels, arches, exhausts, interior, paint, glass, finish.... the list goes on.

both would great for your pride and joy 8)


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thank you. I think I'm going to enter 

I might go in for top 16 but if I don't get it at least I'll still have a space on the show and shine.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Go for it and good luck.


----------

